# IWC Pilot Chronograph Top Gun Alternative



## BadShark (Feb 17, 2018)

Sorry for the boring post, I really like the look of the IWC Pilot Chronogrpah (the black Top Gun version specifically) but just can't afford a watch at that price point.










I'm hoping the experts of the watch forum can point me to a similar style watch sub £500 and hopefully even sub £250.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Alpina Startimer pilot can be found for less than £500 if that helps

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B016A207DQ/ref=asc_df_B016A207DQ50181300/?tag=googshopuk-21&creative=22122&creativeASIN=B016A207DQ&linkCode=df0&hvadid=229814985560&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16671881685433103203&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9046578&hvtargid=pla-392676237502


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

www.parnis.org

I'll probably be banned for giving you this ...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

@mrzee Precisely my thoughts too.

£344 on a bracelet from the US (so add about £83 for import charges and VAT).

Great watch for very little cash.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

ong said:


> www.parnis.org
> 
> I'll probably be banned for giving you this ...


 That's not a bad idea......just buy from the Premium range.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

You might want to have a look at Astroavia watches. They use Citizen quartz movements and are very good for a tiny amount of cash. Large pilot watches can be very large on the wrist - cheap way to find out whether it suits or not.

I had an Astroavia some years back and it was rather nice.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01N5YBGUT/ref=mp_s_a_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1518905590&sr=1-8&pi=SL180_SX135_CR0,0,135,180


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Filterlab said:


> You might want to have a look at Astroavia watches. They use Citizen quartz movements and are very good for a tiny amount of cash. Large pilot watches can be very large on the wrist - cheap way to find out whether it suits or not.
> 
> I had an Astroavia some years back and it was rather nice.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01N5YBGUT/ref=mp_s_a_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1518905590&sr=1-8&pi=SL180_SX135_CR0,0,135,180


 An Astroavia. Pressed bracelet but not a bad one.


----------



## BadShark (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks for all the help already! I'll investigate your suggestions and report back


----------



## BadShark (Feb 17, 2018)

So to summarise:

The £79 Astroavia N55BS










The £99 Parnis TopGun B1










The £520 Alpina AL-372B4FBS6










Out of the three I do like the Alpina the most, BUT at just over £500 on Amazon it's still an expensive watch (for me). 
I've seen a couple of positive reviews of the Parnis, so think I'll probably grab one of those.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## vwfan (Jan 30, 2017)

Like the look of the Alpina, looked at them before but never grabbed


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

The Parnis shown above is different enough to not be a complete rip off and the same enough to have the same feel.

You need to go cheap as now you have ended up here you will be buying six watches in the next three weeks.


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## BadShark (Feb 17, 2018)

Well it finally arrived!

First thing the "5 day FedEx anywhere in the world" was a complete lie, I placed the order February 18th and it arrived at my door today March 28th.

Packaging was ok an minimalist.

The watch itself is quite thick. The tick movement is quite aggressive.

Oh and all the details are pretty poor, the buttons and adjuster feel really nasty. The second hand doesn't line up with the second markers and as noticed in other reviews the top chronograph hand doesn't rest perfectly on 60 (in my photos it's miles off but i must have pressed the button by accident). Oh and the day isn't straight in it's view finder. I also couldn't figure how to adjust the date (it's not the 19th!).

Was it worth ~£100, probably not. But it will do.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Poljot Aviator Chronograph with black PVD case and a classic calibre 3133 movement

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Poljot-Aviator-3133-Watch-Russian-Mechanical-Chronograph/152950895926

You can also get stainless steel versions new for under £400

There's also the Aviator II Chronograph which is a bit more cluttered

https://www.poljot24.de/en/chronograph-aviator-ii-schwarz.html


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BadShark said:


> Well it finally arrived!
> 
> First thing the "5 day FedEx anywhere in the world" was a complete lie, I placed the order February 18th and it arrived at my door today March 28th.
> 
> ...


 That day date is way out, unacceptably so......can you change the watch for another. Might get a better one. Parnis have notoriously variable quality.

If the date won't change by turning the Crown one way or the other try pressing it in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pafpro (Feb 2, 2020)

How about Junkers Cockpit 9.14.01.02? Looks pretty close to me. Has anyone tried this watch? Not much can be found online.


----------

